# Nilsson's photos



## Nilsson (Aug 6, 2006)

*Hi everyone. Here is some of my spiders. Hope u like it:razz: *

_*Poecilotheria fasciata*_






*Poecilothria ornata*






_*Psalmopoeus irminia*_






*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*






*Brachypelma abolobsium*






*Brachypelma vagans*






*Acauthoscurria geniculata*






_*Theraposa blondi*_


----------



## Austin S. (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice lookin T's! Really like that irminia! Thanks for sharing! 

Austin


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for that


----------



## Bearo (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice 
Just a hint, the green text is really hard for the eyes


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 7, 2006)

Fantastic Ts, i love that White Knee!


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 7, 2006)

Bearo said:
			
		

> Nice
> Just a hint, the green text is really hard for the eyes


Bearo my friend u meant the one at the pic or the one in the text?


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 7, 2006)

Tegenaria said:
			
		

> Fantastic Ts, i love that White Knee!


Thanks dude! Must say i love _A. geniculata_ 2


----------



## becca81 (Aug 7, 2006)

Nilsson said:
			
		

> Bearo my friend u meant the one at the pic or the one in the text?


The one in the text is a bit hard for me to see.. 

Great pics, though!  :clap:


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 7, 2006)

hmm okey.. Then i change dudes.


----------



## Goliath (Aug 7, 2006)

Gorgeous looking T's nilsson, love the pic of the ornata with the big cricket.

mike


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Damiano (Aug 8, 2006)

great pictures & nice website!!!


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 8, 2006)

ty so much Damiano, nice to hear u had a look at my homepage aswell 

Take care Nilssons


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 10, 2006)

_*Citharischius crawshayi (King Baboon)*_






*Eupalaestrus campestratus*


----------



## Juraki (Aug 10, 2006)

That A.geniculata you have there is quite a looker. Nice Psalmos as well, great pics!


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks m8! The A. geniculata is one of my favorite i must say, but she is verry angry, an little "bitch"


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 21, 2006)

_*Theraposa blondi*_


_*Grammostola rosea*_




_*Lasidora pharyabana*_


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 25, 2006)

More superb pics,blondi looks fantastic(BTW, shouldnt it be blondii, with 2 'i's? Named after some renowned arachnologist perhaps?)


----------



## Bearo (Aug 27, 2006)

Tegenaria said:
			
		

> More superb pics,blondi looks fantastic(BTW, shouldnt it be blondii, with 2 'i's? Named after some renowned arachnologist perhaps?)


no... not since 1996


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Aug 27, 2006)

All great t's and pictures nilsson i especially liked the citharischius crawshayi and the L. parahybana 
Good stuff


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks all! 

Now it has been an show here in Sweden called Expo syd. And i bought some new spiders, so i will update whit more new pic in some days  

take care!


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 28, 2006)

New pictures of new spiders  

_*Aphnopelma seemani *_




_*Grammostola aureostriata *_




_*Poecilotheria regalis*_


_*Poecilotheria rufilata*_ *(new molted)*


----------



## Bearo (Aug 29, 2006)

(nyömsad å fin) 
did it molt on the way home or when you already were at home?
Sorry I didnt say that they are molting.. 
I must check the rest of mine.

I liked the firts pic of _A. seemanni_


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 29, 2006)

Bearo said:
			
		

> (nyömsad å fin)
> did it molt on the way home or when you already were at home?
> Sorry I didnt say that they are molting..
> I must check the rest of mine.
> ...


ohh hehe that i will change  
It did molt yeasterday, no problem at all Björn 

Fun u liked the A.seemani, its my absolute favorite of T's


----------



## Nilsson (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is some pictures of new molted spiders. 
_
*Poecilotheria regalis*_


_*Poecilotheria rufilata*_





[/URL]

*Poecilotheria fasciata* (One or Two molt more and i think he is adult.)



_*Aphonopelma seemani *_(This is my second seemani)


----------



## Nilsson (Nov 13, 2006)

I got a new camera yesterday and here some pictures  

_*Citharischius crawshayi*_












_*Grammostola rosea "rcf" *_







_*Poecilotheria rufilata*_







_*Brachypelma albopilosum*_


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 13, 2006)

Bearo said:


> no... not since 1996


BTW, meant to ask, what happened in 1996?


----------



## james41777 (Nov 13, 2006)

cute baby ornata and rufilata!


----------



## Becky (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Nilssons! You know what... in all this time i've been speaking to you.. i've never seen pictures of your T's until now LOL 

Brilliant pictures!! On excellent backgrounds! What camera are u using?

xxx


----------



## Becky (Nov 15, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> BTW, meant to ask, what happened in 1996?


They changed the spelling of Theraphosa blondi to 1 I instead of 2.. (it was Theraphosa blondii before)


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 15, 2006)

Becky said:


> They changed the spelling of Theraphosa blondi to 1 I instead of 2.. (it was Theraphosa blondii before)


So it was named after someone called Blond then? I wonder why they changed!


----------



## Nilsson (Nov 28, 2006)

RAW isthe<edit>!

_*Brachypelma sp. "vagans"*_











_*Grammostola aureostriata*_











_*Poecilotheria ornata*_
















_*Poecilotheria regalis*_


----------



## Nilsson (Dec 26, 2006)

_*Cyriopagopus schioedtei*_





















_*Poecilotheria regalis*_




































_*Poecilotheria fasciata*_






_*Poecilotheria ornata *_











_*Poecilotheria regalis*_






*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*


----------



## regalis (Dec 26, 2006)

wow nice spiders and pics.:clap:   What camera are u using ?


----------



## Nilsson (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks  i use Canon eos 300d whit a  Tamron AF SP 90/2,8 Di Macro 1:1 objektive.


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 27, 2007)

hello  again.. Was long time since i was here last.

*E.campestratus* feemale. Only one feemale in Sweden.


----------



## Tegenaria (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey nilssons, do you know the sex of your Psalmopoeus cambridgei? I have a sub~adult and it too is very mossy green,like yours.


----------



## AlainL (Jul 7, 2007)

Very nice collection and pics


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 7, 2007)

Nilsson said:


> *E.campestratus* feemale. Only one feemale in Sweden.


And how do you know that?


----------



## Nilsson (Nov 15, 2007)

Tegenaria said:


> Hey nilssons, do you know the sex of your Psalmopoeus cambridgei? I have a sub~adult and it too is very mossy green,like yours.


Its a female m8. 



carpetpython said:


> Very nice collection and pics


thanks  



Crotalus said:


> And how do you know that?


Now thats a good question actually. It was meant to be a "?" after only one female in Sweden. Now i have 2 feemales so its not the only one anymore . 
but as far as i know there is no others in Sweden not that is officle, but i can never be 100% sure.


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome pics and gorgeous T's


----------



## Pulk (Nov 16, 2007)

Nilsson said:


> _*Poecilotheria ornata*_


Wow, that is an incredible P. ornata!



Nilsson said:


> _*Poecilotheria regalis*_


And an even more incredible P. regalis...


----------



## Nilsson (Nov 17, 2007)

hehe thanks for that one Pulk iwe must been verry tierd when i posted those pictures


----------



## Nilsson (Nov 17, 2007)

here is some more.. But this time Grammostola rosea 

_*Grammostola rosea "rcf" juvenile*_











_*Grammostola rosea "rcf" adult female*_
















_*Grammostola rosea adult female*_


----------



## Nilsson (Nov 20, 2007)

_*Aphonopelma seemani*_































_
*Poecilotheria ornata*_

















_*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*_ 












_*Eupalaestrus campestratus *_ 
1.






2.


----------

